# The Giver



## JP Wagner (Jun 7, 2006)

One of my favorite modern books is the Giver by Lois Lowry. I'm sure some people here have read it. Tell me what you think about it.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Jun 7, 2006)

I have to say, (and I hope I don't get yelled at for this) but I hated it. It wasn't _bad_ I just didn't like it. It was just too bland for me.

but I read it 3 years ago so maybe my opinions would change now. Not to say I'll pick it up again.


----------



## JP Wagner (Jun 7, 2006)

lol to be honest, when I first read it, which was in 8th grade. I hated it too, however, I found it was just that my mind had not properly expanded yet.

Its far from bland actually, its a good sign of what our society could become if we let it happen. It also helps us to appreciate the simple choices we have every day. 

My suggestion is take a look again, 3 years is a long time, your opinions very well could have changed. ^.^


----------



## ProudestMonkey (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, I know the exact feeling.  I read it for school one summer, agreed how bad it was with all my friends, and then picked it up a year or two ago, and now I love it.  You'd be surprised how much your view on a book can change after a few years.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Jun 7, 2006)

well...maybe. I remember I hated the way it ended and I was damn sure I could write a better story with the plot she had. And back then, I wrote crap, and swore it was gold. maybe in a while, but I never pick up YA books anymore...so who knows.
Alice


----------



## crash (Jun 7, 2006)

I loved it.  I loved it in year six, I love it now, though as I recall a lot of my classmates hated it.  I'm a sucker for a well-written dystopia, though, and once the Giver explained the change the main character (Jonas?  Jonah?) was going through, that was it for me.

Personally, I thought the ending was hopeful.  Everyone I've spoken to has said the ending was sad.  (Am I allowed to spoil?)  I always pictured it the opposite way, and it turns out that's how Lowry intended it to be interpreted.

They are making a movie out of this, probably due out around the same time as _The Golden Compass_.  Going to be a great winter for alternative fantasy. Jeff Bridges is supposed to be playing the Giver, which is just all kinds of tragic.


----------



## JP Wagner (Jun 7, 2006)

well actually thats what I origionally thought about the ending too, but Lois Lowry actually wrote two companion books for the giver. It is in fact a trilogy and Jonas does come back in the end. So he DIDN'T die. heh.


----------



## crash (Jun 7, 2006)

Was _Gathering Blue_ a companion book?  I've got _Messenger_ waiting on my nightstand and I figured she would bring them all together, but I was under the impression she stuck the reference to him in there just to clear things up.


----------



## ProudestMonkey (Jun 7, 2006)

No, they're a trilogy.



			
				Loislowry.com said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*With                the 2004 publication* of MESSENGER, the trilogy that begins                with THE GIVER is complete. Jonas and Kira are grown, and have met,                at last. Of course every good book leaves one wondering, and the                conclusion of the trilogy will, as well.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## JoshuaOst (Jun 9, 2006)

Actually when I read it in 7th grade I loved it but when I read it again it didn't have as much appeal as it used to for me.


----------



## Atom (Jun 15, 2006)

I read it in 4th grade and from what i remember, it was excellent. It was the first book i remember enjoying. Maybe ill reread it.


----------



## Amour (Jun 16, 2006)

I read _The Giver_ in school (6th or 7th grade) when it was "cool" to hate reading. I despised this book, due to my friends’ opinions of it, and my general lack of interest. Then, years later, my sisters started reading it, so I decided to pick it up again.


It was a very short read: I read the whole book in about 2 and a-half hours. And I did definitely enjoy it. I thought that the book had some very deep, thought provoking, and truly interesting (not to mention: _frighteningly realistic_) ideas. I generally thought this was well written (for the intended group, anyway) and would recommend it to anyone who hasn't read it.


I did, however, have a few complaints. The big thing that hindered the book’s potential to be _great_, in my opinion, was the lack of character development, and the development of Jonas' "job/position", "deep concerns" for the community, and lastly, his plan. I thought that these things needed more depth, and time to sink in. It just didn't feel genuine; it felt a bit rushed and jumpy. I thought that Jonas' concerns and plan were introduced to quickly, and rashly, though I did enjoy the "twist/kink" in the plan, which cleared a path for a good ending. I, unlike most, did enjoy the ending, even though I felt that was a little rushed and jumpy, too. 
  (Sorry for being vague. I don't want to put any spoilers in )

Overall I enjoyed _The Giver_, and as I stated earlier, I think it is a good, and important read for anyone and everyone.


----------



## Cearo (Jun 16, 2006)

I hated it the first time I picked it up.  Read it again, still hated it.  Read it again, understood exactly what it was about had a moment of wow and hated it.  I'm just not sure why it doesn't work for me.  I think it might be the whole passing of memories thing.  Who in their right f#($ing minds would give up their memories?


----------



## Saya (Jun 23, 2006)

Now this was a good book!  I read it, and then I told my brothers to read it, so they did.  I like it because its something different, something you wouldn't really expect.  I also read "Gathering Blue" the companion book to "The Giver".  I found it to be very good as well.

The one thing I didn't like about the book, however, was that it gave you no definate ending.  That bugs me personaly, not knowing what happened to the characters.  I guess it makes you use your imagination though.


----------



## aspiring (Jun 24, 2006)

*has moment of realisation*

I have read both of these but never realised they were part of a trilogy! Gathering Blue is still on my shelf - must hunt out The Giver at my local library and read them both again.
Duh! Maybe I read them several years apart...


----------



## starryskybc (Jun 24, 2006)

I liked it, but hated the ending. And since there's no _direct _sequel (Gathering Blue and The Messenger aren't true sequels), I always felt like I was missing out on something.


----------



## The Ill-Made Knight (Jun 25, 2006)

I, like almost everyone, enjoyed the book but was frustrated by the ending. I need to go read Gathering Blue now....


----------



## Arin (Jun 28, 2006)

I read it a couple of years ago for school and I thought it was wonderful. I don't know whether my opinion would change if I read it now, but I think it is a very meticulous, thought-provoking book. And I did like the ending too, which was, as someone said, very hopeful and uplifting.


----------



## Spherical Time (Sep 16, 2006)

I didn't like the metaphysics that she used, but it was a good critique of a certain kind of culture.  I don't think it went far enough, in some respects.


----------



## (c) 2001 (Sep 17, 2006)

In my personal opinion, bearing in mind I probably wasn't ten when I read it for the first time, it was a brilliant piece of work. The underlying meanings simply don't end - and the anilitical thinking of the author awes me. Over all probably one of the best books I've ever read, for intelect sake if anything.


----------

